# الحمد لله ، إجتزت إمتحان SP-Scheduling professional



## emofleh (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله ‘ لقد إجتزت اليوم امتحان SP-Scheduling professional من المره الأولى :12: والذي اعتبره خطوه متواضعه في عالم ادارة المشاريع والذي انوي اتمام جميع شهادته واحببت ان اشارككم تجربيتي :

1- التحضير الجيد وذلك بقراءة جميع أجزاء PMPBOK و ريتا وكذلك كتاب Practice standard .:85:
2- التركيز على Time management وعلاقته بمختلف مجالات المعرفة حيث ان الأمتحان لم يترك شيء للصدفه 
3- حل اكبر عدد من المسائل الحسابيه المتعلقه Time Management والتي كانت واضحه وبقوه في الأمتحان والتي تأخذ الوقت الكثير والذي سوف يؤثر على اجابة الأسئلة الأخرى، لذا انصح بالتمرس على الكثير منها:63:
4- التعود على الجلوس لمدة ثلاث ساعات ونصف لحل اسئلة تتعلق SP وعدم اللجوء الى الحل الا بعد انتهاء الأسئلة لتقدير معلوماتك ومدى استيعابك للموضوع
5- النوم ثم النوم لأن الدراسة او زيادة ساعات الدراسة غالبا ما تجلب التوتر الغير مبرر والذي سوف ينعكس على تركيزك وذلك لأنني أصبت بأرق لا مثيل له حيث انني لم انم منذ الأمس الى حين كتابه هذه المشاركه الا ساعتين:86:
واتمنى التوفيق للجميع

وتحت امركم في اسئلة :9:


----------



## saryadel (30 يناير 2010)

ألف ألف مبروك

و عقبالنا إن شاء الله


----------



## hammhamm44 (30 يناير 2010)

MabroooooooooooK


----------



## ahmednasr68 (30 يناير 2010)

هلا تفضلتم بتعريف هذا الامتحان اكثر لغير ذوي الاختصاص مع التقدير وهذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (31 يناير 2010)

نبارك لك هذا النجاح واسأل الله ان يوفقك لباقى اللامتحانات
......
انا حقيقة ابحث عن هذا الموضوع
وياريت تفصل لنا اكثر الطريقة للدراسة
ما هو اول كتاب نبدأ به واين نجده؟


----------



## محمد مطر (31 يناير 2010)

مبارك إن شاء الله...
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## emofleh (31 يناير 2010)

اشكركم على التهنئه واتنى لكم التوفيق
بالنسبة لعلم SP: هو علم يتكلم عن طرق واساليب الجدولة الزمنيه للمشاريع بشكل محترف ومعمق اكثر من ما يطرحه PMP ويشمل دراسة خمس مجالات :
1-Schedule mission management
2-Schedule creation
3-Schedule maintenance
4-Scheule analysis
5- Schedule communication and reporting
ولقد وضح PMPBOK الأسس التي يجب ان تبدأ بدراستها عند دراسة الجدوله الزمنيه ولكن ليس بالتعمق المطلوب وبالتالي يفضل الإستعانة بمراجع تطرح هذا الموضوع بشكل مفصل وبرأيي قراءة كتاب A systematic approchs for planning and scheduling 10th editionالذي يقدمه AACEI مفيد جدا جدا وخصوص في Scheduling tools and techniques وكذلك Communication and reporting وبالنسبه للمسائل الحسابيه ، انصح بحل المسائل الموجوده في الكتاب المشار اليه سابقا ولكن التحقق من نتيجة الحلول غير متوفره وحاولت طلبها من نفس المعهد وافادوني بأن Solution manual يعطى فقط للأساتذه ومن يقومون بتدريس هذا العلم في الجامعات ، لذا يجب الأعتماد على فهمك للموضوع ولكنها فرضه ممتازه لحل تلك المسائل .
كما انصح بقراءة Practice standard for schedulingبشكل سريع وذلك لوجود بعض التعاريف المهمه ، وكذلك كتاب ريتا وكتاب PMPBOK 4th edition
ولقد قدمت بشراء Preparation kit من موقع Ucertify وكانت مفيده 
اما بالنسبة لنسبة الأسئلة لكل من الخمس مجالات التي سبق ذكرها هي كالتالي :
1-Schedule mission management: 9%
2-Schedule creation: 23%
3-Schedule maintenance: 23%
4-Scheule analysis: 22%
5-: 23% Schedule communicatio
بالنسبة للنجاح في هذا الأمتحان فهو تحليل لأجوبة الأمتحان عن طريق نظام تحليل الإجابات ولا أعلم كم يجب الحصول من 170% للنجاح لأنه لم يرد اي تفصيل من PMI عن هذا الموضوع.
بالنسبة للغة الأمتحان في بالأنجليزية البحته


----------



## emofleh (31 يناير 2010)

اود ان اوضح مايجب دراسته : 
 1: Project Planning and Scheduling Introduction​

Project Planning
Scheduling
Controlling
Problems
 2: Bar Charts and Milestone Charts 

Development of Bar Chart
Short comings of Bar Charts and Remedial Measures
Milestone Charts
Development of PERT Network
 3: Elements of Network 

Event
Activity
Dummy
Network Rules
Graphical Guidelines for Network
 4: PERT Network Introduction & Analysis 

Network Construction
PERT Chart
Steps in the PERT Planning Process
Benefits of PERT
Limitations
 5: CPM Network Analysis 

CPM - Critical Path Method
Steps in CPM Project Planning
CPM : Process
CPM : Networks
Activity Time Estimate
Earliest Event Time
Latest Allowable Occurrence Time
Combined Tabular Computations for TE and TL
Start and Finish Time of Activity
Float
Critical Path and Critical Activity
 6: CPM Cost Model 

Project Cost 
Indirect Project Cost 
Direct Project Cost
Slope and Direct Cost Curve
Contacting the Network for Cost Optimization
 7: Resource Allocation 

Resource Usage Profiles : Histogram
Resources Smoothing
Resources Leveling
8: SCHEDULE COMPRESSION TECHNIQUES 

Fast Tracking 
Crashing
Time - Cost Tradeoff Analysis
De-scoping
Advantages and Disadvantages of Schedule Compression
General Inputs/outputs and tools for risk management and how it's affect the schedule
 
على سبيل المثال : يجب التفريق بين schedule milestone and Milestone list
حيث ان :
Milestone list is significant point while schedule milestone is significant event

والله الموفق​


----------



## ahmednasr68 (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الاجابة .وفقك الله الى الخير اينما حللت والف مبروك النجاح.


----------



## abuyara (31 يناير 2010)

الف مبرووك....الى الامام دوما


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (31 يناير 2010)

نبارك لك اخي الكريم نجاحك واجتيازك للشهادة 

والى الامام دوما

ونشكر لك افادتك الكريمة لنا عن ما يفيدنا


----------



## ابراهيم محمد راشد (10 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز 
انا الان في مرحلة التحضير لامتحان ال SP و لدي الاتي :
PMP Exam Preparation Book by Rita - fifth edition
PMP Guide book 4th edition
Practice Standard for scheduling 
و لكن ينقصني
PMI-SP Examination Specification و
كذلك كتاب متخصص في planning and scheduling techniques بشرط ان يحتوي علي مسائل كثيرة و متنوعة للتدريب ....
فهل لديك مصدر للحصول علي هذه الكتب او لديك اقتراحات مفيدة ؟؟؟


----------



## emofleh (10 فبراير 2010)

أخي إبراهيم
اتمنى لك التوفيق في الأمتحان
بالنسبة لكتاب Examination specification فهو كتيب صغير من 30 صفحة يشرح الخمس نطاقات scheduling وبرأيي فإنه فائدته ضئيلة جدا ولا انصحك بإضاعة الوقت فيه ، وفيما يخص كتب تتوفر فيها مسائل عن scheduling Techniques و كذلك Communication فأنصحك بأن تقرأ :
A systematic approchs for planning and scheduling 10th edition وعلى وجه الخصوص scheduling & communications chapters فيتوفر فيهما مسائل وأسئلة مهمة جدا ولكن الإجابات النهائية غير متوفره في هذا الكتاب لذا يجب ان تعتمد على فهمك للموضوع ، وهذا الكتاب متوفر في المنتدى بنسخته الأخيره.
ولدي سؤال : هل اجتزت امتحان PMP؟ ,وهل برأيك امتحان PMP اصعب من غيره من امتحانات PMI وذلك لأنني اود دخول امتحان PMP في هذا الشهر انشاء الله.
آمل ان اكون قد وفقت في الرد على تساؤلتك ولا تخف من الأمتحان لإنه بإذن الله سهل.


----------



## emofleh (10 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبة لكتاب فمن الأفضل الحصول على النسخه الأخيره 6th edition


----------



## ابراهيم محمد راشد (10 فبراير 2010)

عزيزي emofleh
شكرا لك علي سرعة الرد و النصيحة 
انا لم اخض امتحان الPMP و بصراحة لا انوي اجتيازه في المرحلة الحالية او القريبة حيث اني لي قناعتي الخاصة بانه الان هو ليس الوقت المناسب لي لخوض هذا الامتحان و لكن ما افكر فيه هو ال CCE من AACE و لكن ايضا بعد اجتياز ال PMI-SP


----------



## معتز مفتاح (11 فبراير 2010)

ألف مبروك على النجاح وشكرا على التوضيحات الهامة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
هل من الممكن أن نجد دورة تأهيلية لهذه الدورة فى الوطن العربى وماهى الجهة التى تجرى الإمتحانات


----------



## emofleh (11 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وشكرا على التهنئه
بالنسبة لدورة SP فأعتقد انه الى نهاية شهر يناير لم أجد معهدا في الوطن العربي يعطي دورات في SP ولكن يوجد في الهند .
اما المكان الذي تتم فيه الأمتحانات فهو متوفر في كل انحاء الوطن العربي ويسمى ب : Prometric Center حيث تجري فيه مختلف الأمتحانات وفي جميع المجالات مثلا :جميع شهادات PMIوكذلك شهاداتSisco وغيرها


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## معتز مفتاح (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى على الرد، يبدو أنه لايجب الإعتماد على أى دورات تأهيلية فى هذا الموضوع
سؤال أخير لو سمحت
قمت بطلب SP Preparation kit من Ucertify وتم تحويل المبلغ ولكن لايوجد رد منهم


----------



## kogy (13 فبراير 2010)

congratulations and thx alot for your guiding
question please, how long shall it take to be able to sit for this exam?!

thx again
Kogy


----------



## emofleh (13 فبراير 2010)

معتز مفتاح قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخى على الرد، يبدو أنه لايجب الإعتماد على أى دورات تأهيلية فى هذا الموضوع
> سؤال أخير لو سمحت
> قمت بطلب SP Preparation kit من Ucertify وتم تحويل المبلغ ولكن لايوجد رد منهم


 


أخي معتز
أذا استلمت اشعارا من Uncertify بأن المبلغ قد وصل لديهم ففي خلال دقائق معدوده يقومون بإرسال key ومن ثم تسستطيع تفعيل البرنامج لديك
اما اذا دفعت ولم يصلك شيء فأفضل ان تتصل بهم او تتكلم معهم من خلال موقعهم حيث يوجد برنامج محادثه online
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## emofleh (13 فبراير 2010)

kogy قال:


> congratulations and thx alot for your guiding
> question please, how long shall it take to be able to sit for this exam?!
> 
> thx again
> Kogy


 
Dear kogy,
It will depend on your preparation , your scheduling strength , completing PMP Book . I beleive within three months with clear focus on scheduling ,communications( Reporting , performance issues) ,Scope and Integration as well as solving many drills regarding CPM,PDM and ADM using different sequencing relationships , you should be able to sit in the exam but the main factor in the exam is to don't let the exam controlling you and must control it .


----------



## معتز مفتاح (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخى وصلنى Key والحمد لله بدأت فى إستخدام البرنامج 
مامدى فائدة البرنامج للإمتحان؟


----------



## emofleh (14 فبراير 2010)

اخي معتز
البرنامج هو احد الوسائل التي ستساعدك للاعداد للأمتحان ولكن يجب ان لا تنسى قراءة PMPBOK في مجالات المعرفة التي ذكرتها في اول مشاركة لي وسوف تلاحظ ان ال Kit تحتوي علىأسئلة سهلة ومباشره وممكن ان ترى مثلها في الأمتحان ولكن بأختلاف بسيط .
وعليك ان تدرب نفسك على حل مسائل الجدوله الزمنيه حيث ان الأمتحان يحتوي على مساءل قصيرة وفيها فكره بسيطة ومسائل طويله تعتمد على مدى احترافك في الجدوله الزمنيه ولهذا السبب يسمى SP ب : More Profession in your Profession ، لذلك يجب ان تدرب نفسك على كل المسائل وبمختلف الطرق 
وسوف أرفق لكم في المشاركة التاليه امثلة على المسائل الحسابيه الطويله .

وفقنا الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## معتز مفتاح (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى وجعل الله ماتقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## emofleh (14 فبراير 2010)

اعزائي
تكملة لما وعدتكم به من الأمثلة التي سوف تساعدك في حل اسئلة الأمتحان وهي مرفقة وتحتوي على التالي:
Drill-1 و Drill-2 توقع ان نصادف من هذا النوع في الأمتحان لذلك افضل ان تتدرب على كل ما تتوقعه ان يطلب منك من خلال معرفتك Scheduling tools and techniques


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (15 فبراير 2010)

لو تكرمت مهندسنا الغالي لو تعطينا روابط مفيدة عن بعض الكتب الخاصة بالامتحان وإذا في برامج أيضا أو شروحات فيديو............وألف مليون مبارك على نجاحك وعقبال الدكتوراة في هذا الاختصاص..........


----------



## emofleh (15 فبراير 2010)

أخي دمشقي 
شكرا على التهنئة وعقبالك انشاء الله
لقد ذكرت في اول مشاركتين عن الكتب التي تستطيع ان تراجعها وتستعد للأمتحان من خلالها ولكن لا يوجد كتاب بعينه يشرح sp وذلك لأنها شهاده جديده وليست مثل pmp وتعتمد على مدى ممارستك للجدوله الزمنيه في المشاريع 
وبرأيي الأمتحان ليس معضله وانما يجب ان نركز على مدى فهمنا للأسلوب العلمي الذي يجب نسلكه في جدولتنا الزمنيه للمشاريع وكيف نطبق ما درسناه في حياتنا العملية
وتستطيع ان تختبر نفسك من خلال الرجوع للتمرين السابق المشار اليه في مشاركتي الأخيره ومن خلاله تستطيع ان تتصور ماذا يمكن ان يحمله الأمتحان لأن واضعي الأسئلة يفترضون مسبقا ممارستك للجدوله الزمنيه وانك محترف في هذا المجال وعليه فإن بعض الأسئلة تختبر مدى احترافك في هذا المجال لذا اقترح ان تحل اي مسائل حسابيه تصادفها عن هذا الموضوع لأنها سوف تكون وبالتأكيد مفيده جدا.

والله الموفق


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (15 فبراير 2010)

مبارك أخى على الشهادة ونبارك لك بعد شهادات أخرى إن شاء الله


----------



## emofleh (1 مارس 2010)

ahmednasr68 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الاجابة .وفقك الله الى الخير اينما حللت والف مبروك النجاح.


 
لا شكر على واجب ووفقنا الله جميعا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## emofleh (1 مارس 2010)

ahmad shawki قال:


> مبارك أخى على الشهادة ونبارك لك بعد شهادات أخرى إن شاء الله


 
الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك انشاء الله ودعواتكم معنا في امتحان pmp


----------



## emofleh (1 مارس 2010)

saryadel قال:


> ألف ألف مبروك
> 
> و عقبالنا إن شاء الله


 

الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك بأذن الله ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم في امتحان pmp


----------



## emofleh (1 مارس 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> MabroooooooooooK


 
Thanks alot and I hope the best for you


----------



## emofleh (1 مارس 2010)

abuyara قال:


> الف مبرووك....الى الامام دوما


 

الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك انشاء الله


----------



## emofleh (1 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> مبارك إن شاء الله...
> تحياتي للجميع


 
الله يبارك فيك أخ محمد وعقبالك انشاء الله


----------



## emofleh (1 مارس 2010)

نهر النيييل قال:


> نبارك لك اخي الكريم نجاحك واجتيازك للشهادة
> 
> والى الامام دوما
> 
> ونشكر لك افادتك الكريمة لنا عن ما يفيدنا


 
لا شكر على واجب وعقبالك انشاء الله


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (1 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك اخى و نتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم


----------



## emofleh (1 مارس 2010)

ابو فدوى و يمنى قال:


> الف مبروك اخى و نتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم


 
الله يبارك فيك ووفقنا الله جميعا


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

:77:

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 1000 الف 1000 مبروك بنجاحك أسعدت الدنيا كلهاونجحنا معك وفرحنا معك رغم اننا لم نسهرمعك ولم نتذوق الارق معك


----------



## emofleh (2 مارس 2010)

aati badri قال:


> :77:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sivaprasad7 (5 يونيو 2012)

Thanks a lot dear friend...


----------

